# DIY trail camera tree mount



## j_seph (Oct 29, 2012)

I was sitting around thinking this weekend after watching a video about putting your camera up high. I know they make brackets to put cameras onto trees with but didn't want to buy one. Here's what I did and it seems to work pretty good thus far.
You need
3/8" x 1 1/2" thumb bolt





1/4" x 5" eye screw




1/4" x 5" eyebolt(could probably get by with a shorter one




and a 3/8" wing nut and 3- 3/8" washers
put a washer on the thumb bolt, then the eye screw, then a washer, then the eye bolt, the other washer. It screwed in the tree pretty easy and with the nut that's on the eyebolt you can tighten against the camera once you screw it on.
Cost me $3
I was able to get bolt screwed in as high as I could reach, put camera on and adjust as needed


----------



## bowtie (Oct 29, 2012)

can you do a close up of finished product.....


----------



## j_seph (Oct 29, 2012)

I can get ya one may be a day or two


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks neat, I may have to try that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## 66 POJ (Oct 29, 2012)

That is a great idea. I'm tracking poachers and have been thinking of mounting a camera high enough to catch them.
They walk down one of the interior roads.


----------



## bowtie (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks for the close ups.....i like it...


----------



## fd123 (Oct 29, 2012)

Im gonna try this at my place as soon as this wind is gone!
VERY NICE JOB!! and Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Oct 30, 2012)

*trail cam*

Nice job ! Here's an Anti-theft DIY bracket i saw on the web


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 30, 2012)

bowtie said:


> thanks for the close ups.....i like it...



x2, Yeah the close up is good,easy to see how it works. Good job --- I like it.


----------



## soggybottomboy (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice job. I like it. The only thing I might do is spray paint the bolts black.

I had one of my cameras stolen recently. Horrible feeling when you go to check your camera and it is gone.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 30, 2012)

soggybottomboy said:


> Nice job. I like it. The only thing I might do is spray paint the bolts black.
> 
> I had one of my cameras stolen recently. Horrible feeling when you go to check your camera and it is gone.


I was actually going to dip them in liquid rubber except the threads but wanted to leave as little odor possible right now. I got some videos on here yesterday from using the mount


----------



## jpatton (Oct 30, 2012)

great idea


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 30, 2012)

Dern. That is a good idea. If I hang mine up high. Maybe all the deer will stop looking at them. Im alerting away all the big bucks.


----------



## raw30281 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice. How high are you hanging them?


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 30, 2012)

Now that's sharp.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 30, 2012)

raw30281 said:


> Very nice. How high are you hanging them?



I'm 5'8" and screwed in as high as I could reach


----------



## raw30281 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good deal. I really like your set up, I'm going to have to give this a try...thxs


----------



## alvishere (Oct 31, 2012)

wow pretty simple


----------



## Shafted (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks good! The only catch I guess would be that your camera has to have a screw in incert for the I-bolt to screw in to. I have moultries I am using, both the M-80 regular and the M-80 black. The funny thing is, they are out in the woods, so I can't remember if they have this incert in the bottom of them or not.


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for sharing the idea, like it and will try it.


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 1, 2012)

Trent Gunnell said:


> Looks good! The only catch I guess would be that your camera has to have a screw in incert for the I-bolt to screw in to. I have moultries I am using, both the M-80 regular and the M-80 black. The funny thing is, they are out in the woods, so I can't remember if they have this incert in the bottom of them or not.



I found a pic that appears to have the threaded hole in the back of the camera.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WELLS8230 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow that's great


----------



## alan (Nov 1, 2012)

Great idea I just might have to use that on mine


----------



## doodleflop (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like a patent would have paid off greatly for you. Too late i got mine made and patented lol.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 1, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> Looks like a patent would have paid off greatly for you. Too late i got mine made and patented lol.



Yours will be crooked and besides you won't never get it screwed into the tree and I ain't telling ya which way to twist it either.


----------



## doodleflop (Nov 1, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Yours will be crooked and besides you won't never get it screwed into the tree and I ain't telling ya which way to twist it either.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 2, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Yours will be crooked and besides you won't never get it screwed into the tree and* I ain't telling ya which way to twist it either*.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Nov 2, 2012)

Great idea!  Just got me one made up.  Going to test this weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## stevetarget (Jul 7, 2013)

i know this is a old thread but, I just searched for a DIY mount and found this one and thought, thats a great idea, headed to HD now. Thanks


----------



## MadMallard (Jul 7, 2013)

I have built 6 of these mounts and modified them a little bit  painted them and they work like champs, beats paying $25 for a mount. I mount my ir cams 6 to 10 feet high and this helped with ir cams spooking the deer. This is what makes GON a great site.


----------



## VicNic3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks very nice!Here's what I use for all my homebrews and you can still lock camera to tree and use any type of tree leaning or straight


----------



## Tarrowood (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought I would restart this thread back up to see if anyone had any other ideas to add. I want to hang my camera up high in the tree.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 28, 2013)

I like this.  Just don't think my Simmons has a way to attach it


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 28, 2013)

I like this.  Just don't think my Simmons has a way to attach it


----------



## fowl play (Aug 29, 2013)

Found this thread a few weeks back great idea!  I run moultrie m-80's and had to modify the mount for the thread size and location on back of cam.  Works great mounted up high! No more pics of deer spooking from red flash.  I mount where I can stand on toolbox of my truck to get some extra height.


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 29, 2013)

Here Is one I made ...not that simple but it worked

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=717197&highlight=


----------



## Worley (Aug 29, 2013)

*mount*

J seph we appreciate your invention it works flawlessly.


----------



## karlyk (Aug 30, 2013)

here is my bracket,, just added the offset to hold the camera.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2013)

Guess too late to put em on the market huh


----------



## jrc (Oct 14, 2013)

Great idea


----------

